# All dialects: renewable



## princeipeazul

I would like to know how you say _renewable_ in your dialect just like in, "_Your subscription is *renewable* at a special rate_".

According to the dictionary's translation it's *قابل للتجديد. *I don't think, however, that is how you say it in dialects so I need dialectal translation. Thanks!


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:

For that sentence I would say “you can renew.”

بتقدر تجدّد اشتراكك بسعر خاص
_btiʾdar tjadded ʾištirākak b-siʿer xāṣ_


----------



## cherine

Same in Egyptian Arabic: تِقْدَر/مُمْكِن تِجَدِّد اشتراكك.


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco you can say
تقدر/يمكن لك تجدد اشتراكك
(Although many people use the French word abonnement for اشتراك).


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> بتقدر تجدّد اشتراكك بسعر خاص
> _btiʾdar tjadded ʾištirākak b-siʿer xāṣ_


 Another very idiomatic option I just thought of:

في مجال تجدّد اشتراكك بسعر خاص
_fī majāl tjadded ʾištirākak b-siʿer xāṣ_


----------



## momai

اشتراكك بيتجدد / قابل للتجديد بسعر خاص


----------



## elroy

momai said:


> قابل للتجديد


 Would you really say this in everyday speech?


----------



## WadiH

I think قابل للتجديد is totally acceptable "in dialect".  It's what I'd use at least.  The context suggests that you would be using it in a work/business setting rather than casual conversation anyway.

However, if you really want something that sounds more 'colloqual' you can simply say ممكن يتجدد or تقدر تجدده (though strictly speaking even "ممكن" is an MSA borrowing.  اشتراك itself is an MSA-ism).

There is no strict border between modern dialects and FuSHa vocabulary.  The ideal or "pure" dialect (if such a thing even exists!) is a pre-modern language that doesn't have words for things like "renewable subscriptions" so these types of words are usually 'borrowed' from MSA.  Imagine if you wanted to say "the subscription will renew automatically".  You would say الاشتراك يتجدد تلقائياً.  Yes you can try to 'translate' تلقائياً into something that sounds more 'dialectical' (e.g. يتجدد من نفسه), but that might sound more contrived then just saying تلقائياً or تلقائي.


----------



## elroy

I think you read way too much into my question.  Of course MSA words and phrases abound in all dialects, and I’m not saying there’s a strict dividing line between MSA and colloquial Arabic.  This particular phrase is highly unlikely to be used in Palestinian Arabic, that’s all.  I was thinking of real-world usage on the ground.


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> I think you read way too much into my question.  Of course MSA words and phrases abound in all dialects, and I’m not saying there’s a strict dividing line between MSA and colloquial Arabic.  This particular phrase is highly unlikely to be used in Palestinian Arabic, that’s all.  I was thinking of real-world usage on the ground.



I was commenting on the request for a dialectal translation, not your question.  Sorry if it wasn't clear!

Since you mention it though, I think all these expressions are heard 'on the ground' since they're not exactly equivalent to each other ("the subscription is renewable" is not the same as "you can renew your subscription").


----------



## elroy

Oops! حقك عليّ، طلعت أنا اللي فهمتك غلط


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> Oops! حقك عليّ، طلعت أنا اللي فهمتك غلط



لا وش دعوى


----------



## princeipeazul

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I was commenting on the request for a dialectal translation, not your question.  Sorry if it wasn't clear!
> 
> Since you mention it though, I think all these expressions are heard 'on the ground' since they're not exactly equivalent to each other ("the subscription is renewable" is not the same as "you can renew your subscription").



I agree they are not the same. Thanks!


----------



## elroy

What’s the difference?


----------



## WadiH

What I meant was that they are different sentences, i.e. they have different subjects and different verbs, even though they convey basically the same piece of information.  Sometimes you will have the subscription as the subject, and other times the person you're talking to will be the subject, so both variations will appear in Arabic speech just as they do in English.


----------



## elroy

Ah, I see.  In Palestinian Arabic, قابل للتجديد would still be extremely unlikely even if the subscription had to be the subject.  Some idiomatic options are بِتْجَدَّد، بِنْفَع يِتْجَدَّد، بِصير يِتْجَدَّد.


----------

